# Cairns/Daintree/Cape Tribulation Herping trip? July Trip Planned



## PitViper (May 11, 2010)

Does anyone have any insight they can share as to the python possibilities of the above mentioned areas? I'm travelling to Oz from the US this July and will be spending about 8 days in the daintree/cape tribulation area after spending 2-3 days in cairns. I'm most interesting in seeing scrubs and carpets. What ssp of carpets am I likely to encounter? I can't seem to find my range maps anywhere but I think M.s.cheynei are associated with the areas south of cairns, tablelands... up in daintree I have no idea what to expect. Coastals? What is this time of year like for herping in general? I've never been before so any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## gus11 (May 11, 2010)

you'll get scrubbies without any issues, jungles and coastals shouldnt be to much harder. daintree/cape tribulation you'll find jungles, coastals are easy further south of cairns i haven't seen to many in the areas you've listed though. you shouldnt have trouble finding most things. it is colder at this time of year so far from prime time but most things manage to be out if the sun is
Gus


----------



## PitViper (May 11, 2010)

*Nice!*

The mere idea of seeing a real jungle carpet in the wild is just thrilling, certainly would be a dream come true to see my favorite snake in the world in it's natural habitat!!! Thanks so much for the reply. What kind of temperatures/weather should I expect?


----------



## Kristy_07 (May 11, 2010)

hiya, I recommend doing a river cruise with the old local bloke at daintree - I can't think of his name of the top of my head, but it's a permanent nickname and it stands out 

It's a great cruise for birding, but we also saw plenty of GTS which he's quite happy to grab out of a tree for you and let you have a handle, couple of big coastals hanging over the river, and a 16ft croc Charlie - awesome! Then there were the birds....

I was just a tourist there myself, but thought this morning cruise was great. Hope that helps  Cheers.


----------



## moloch05 (May 13, 2010)

Here are a few photos of Carpets and Scrubs from the areas that you mentioned:
































































Regards,
David


----------



## Asharee133 (May 13, 2010)

go and pig out at the tropical fruit farm


----------



## -Matt- (May 13, 2010)

Wow David, that stripey scrub is something different!


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 13, 2010)

hey pit viper, pack for some really hot weather ? some say australia is the hotest country on earth ? have a look at a map australia has more desert than anything else, but around the fringes of the coast you get lush green areas, the far north of australia or the top end as aussies call it FAR NORTH has rainforest which is were your heading this area although is like a pre historic wonderland ?as you head up the australian coast there should be coastal carpets along the rivers/lakes anywhere theres an abunace of of food for them (water rats, birds, bats, hopping mice,small prey ) as for the scubbies you should see these most places in the top end at night they feed on bats /birds/wallabies/ small (joey)kangaroos , young kids , head out to the farms were the fruit bats vist (flying foxs) but it gets hot up there and humidity is hot real hot ,


----------



## spanna_spamload (May 13, 2010)

He will be visiting during the middle of winter Reptilian-Kman, although its usually still hot enough during the day to spot reptiles out basking in the sun


----------



## mummabear (May 13, 2010)

Hi PitViper. What a great choice of location for a holiday. I live in Cairns and feel very blessed with the places I have so close. I have never been herping here so can't give you any advice on where to go. Cape Tribulation is amazing. You will enjoy your trip. The temperatures are just wonderful this time of year. Enjoy.


----------



## shane14 (May 13, 2010)

wow that jungle carpet looks like my female SWCP far out. didnt see what some mates were saying when they said that but know i see


----------



## Northern (May 14, 2010)

I'm from Cairns and out by my aviary is a great place to spot scrubbies in the wild ^_^ this time of years days are still warm but nights up at Cape Trib get chilly so you'll still want some warm stuff. I'm not sure about the pythons you'll see up there but no matter the time of year it's always an amazing place for monitor spotting, those fellas are everywhere and sooo beautiful. I'm with you though seeing a jungle in it's natural habitat... a dream come true ^_^


----------



## siouxie (May 14, 2010)

*hopping mice???????*



REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> hey pit viper, ...as you head up the australian coast there should be coastal carpets along the rivers/lakes anywhere theres an abunace of of food for them (water rats, birds, bats, hopping mice,small prey )


 

what species of hoppers do you think are on the east coast?


----------



## Fangus (May 17, 2010)

I highly recomend the "Coopers Creek Night Walk" you should be able to find a brochure at any hotel/lodge/B+B and they will usually make a booking for you .. We saw lots of baby Boyds Forest Dragons sleeping on trees about 3-4 feet off the ground....... there is also a pretty cool tourist info centre which has a tree top bridge walk .. Heaps + Heaps of info on native plants, trees, wildlife and aboriginal foods/medicine ...Make sure if you do the croc tours that it is perfect "reptile weather" .. by that i mean , if its too cold or too hot the crocs will all be hiding ... sounds obvious, but we bumped into a lot of people up there who didnt see any crocs on their boat tour ... we only saw one small croc for about 3-4 mins before it jumped back in the water and that was that ... You will love the daintree though , F$%&ING AMAZING !!!


----------



## Kenshin (May 17, 2010)

i would love to get my hands on that stripy scrub!!!!!!!! those athertens are fantastic as well


----------



## PitViper (May 18, 2010)

Moloch your post appears blank for some reason, no photos, any chance you could repost?


----------



## PitViper (May 18, 2010)

Update - I'm an Irish citizen living in the US. My green card needs to be replaced, I thought I could get a temp authorization to fly but not so, and it's a lengthy process. I am now looking at September of October to make this trip. I could chance flying now but I might not getting back into the US!! I will wait. What kind of weather am I looking at Sept/Oct??? You've all been very helpful, I do appreciate it so much!!!!!!


----------



## PitViper (May 18, 2010)

Ooh what species of monitors are there???? I'd kill to see a lacie but don't know Aussie varanid ranges at all.


----------



## PitViper (Aug 5, 2010)

Well, it looks like my trip is now happening in November due to a variety of circumstances. I'm staying 5 nights in cape tribulation at "cape tribulation camping". Anyone have any experience with this site? Any photography experience in the area as far as scenery?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 5, 2010)

Plenty of gorgeous coastline and white sandy beaches in Cape Trib - I don't think you'll have too much trouble with photography  

It'll have warmed up by November, so your herping chances should be pretty good, I'd say!


----------



## Hippy (Aug 5, 2010)

I live in Mossman, and have found the best way to find the local wildlife is to drive the loooong back roads in the late afternoon into the night. Forest Creek Road, just fter you get off the Daintree Ferry is usually best. Cape Trib camping is a pretty lush spot and plenty of free walks up there too. November is pretty warm, depending on what your used to I guess. Def do a morning river cruise if you can. Awesome stuff.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Aug 5, 2010)

We didn't go up to the Daintree/Cape Trib herping but we're just recently back from FNQ and the amount of herps we saw amazed us, and the variety. Spotteds, Carpets, Goannas, Slatey-Greys, Keelbacks. As Kristy_07 also said, the birds, oh my lord, the birds, Eagles, Kites, Osprey's etc everywhere where we were!


----------



## anntay (Aug 8, 2010)

piviper im heading up in dec-jan going to be so dam hot. cant wait going by train with the kids staying 2 weeks up there doing some tours in daintree staying in cairns central area. november will be hot so lots of water, hat, and loads of sunscreen. have fun with your trip.


----------



## PitViper (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks, booked my airfare today, VERY EXCITED!!!! I think I'll be camping at cape tribulation camping... if anyone's been, I'd love to hear what they think. I've got my cameras and snake hooks all ready to go


----------



## junglemac (Aug 18, 2010)

I`ve been living in Port Douglas for nearly 10 years and I can guarantee you will see reptiles when looking for them. I`d say most spring, summer and autom evenings I would see some kind of snake, lizard among other stuff. At low tide it will for sure be a croc at Mowbray river, usually I see two there, just on the bridge area. I`ve also seen a fair bit of crocs, scrubbys and coastals at the very south end of four mile beach, also at low tide, as its easier to access. When treking with my kids up in the Gorge area (not where all the tourists go, but say rock jumping in the Hippie hole, ask a local) I`ve seen LOTS, Red Bellied black, jungles, and stuff that I cant easeily identify with a whole lot of kids around me, then its more about "stand stil kids" " don`t touch now" and so on.
Now I am near Brissy and don`t have that at my doorstep any more


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Aug 19, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> hiya, I recommend doing a river cruise with the old local bloke at daintree - I can't think of his name of the top of my head, but it's a permanent nickname and it stands out
> 
> It's a great cruise for birding, but we also saw plenty of GTS which he's quite happy to grab out of a tree for you and let you have a handle, couple of big coastals hanging over the river, and a 16ft croc Charlie - awesome! Then there were the birds....
> 
> I was just a tourist there myself, but thought this morning cruise was great. Hope that helps  Cheers.



that sounds like a sweet boat trip, any more information about who runs it?


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 19, 2010)

The best of the lot is the Cooper Creek Cruises at Cape Trib (not the Daintree River). You will see some big salties up close.
Call Ernie 07 40332052


----------



## PitViper (Aug 23, 2010)

This site continues to amaze me with its helpful members and genuine insight, thanks!!!! I'm getting more excited every day!!!


----------

